# Wasp spray



## Crab_Shrapnel (Jan 17, 2010)

Okay, lately I haven't been able to even walk into the loft to feed them. I've had to feed them from the outside because of these danged wasps! There are about 4 wasp nest around the door of the loft and every time I open it they fly out at me! I'm worried that they might sting my pigeons. So, would it be safe for me to spray wasp poison in the loft? Would it affect my pijies?


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

They will not sting the birds--BUT anyone from Alabama should know how to get rid of WASP's


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

Yeah, what sky said. What type of wasps do you have? Are they mud dobbers, mahogany wasps, bald faced hornets, yellow jackets, or maybe even honey bees? Being in wildlife and pest control for so long, these wasps aren't attacking you, they are simply leaving.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Do not use any poisonous spray around the birds, it is very toxic to their lungs.

They need to be removed with some help from experts. They do not belong inside a coop.


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

They won't sting the pigeons but they might sting you depending on what kind of wasp they are and how much racket you make when you open and close the door. If they are yellow jacket, black or red wasps they might sting you if their nest is near the top of the door. Usually they won't bother you if you don't disturb or agitate them but with wasps you never know, I've been stung by all three of these type of wasps. If they are black or red mud daubers you have nothing to worry about, they won't sting you.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Can you remove the nests at night? That would be the safest time.
Don't spray anything like that near the birds. As was mentioned, anything like that would be poisonous to them. Very bad for their respiratory system.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> Can you remove the nests at night? That would be the safest time.
> Don't spray anything like that near the birds. As was mentioned, anything like that would be poisonous to them. Very bad for their respiratory system.


That's what I was wondering.
Can you slide a jar up under them, then slide a flat lid over the top, breaking it away from the structure - AT NIGHT


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> That's what I was wondering.
> Can you slide a jar up under them, then slide a flat lid over the top, breaking it away from the structure - AT NIGHT


That's what I'd try to do.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

You can knock them down with your water hose I have done that befor. BUT they do have a foaming type spray that Might be safe and shoots a good distance. But do you have a spray nozzle for your hose if so blast them You may get wet But they will drop then you can remove the nest


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

I use to dislodge the nests and knock them down with a long cane fishing pole. Then I would run as fast and far away from the dislodged nest as possible. The wasps will be plenty mad and will be looking for their nest for several hours.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

There is no reason for a person to have any trpoubles with Wasps or Hornets or Yellow Jackets etc.

Just stop waving your arms near them and stop hamming it up and being hostile to them.

Just behave respectfully, and they will never bother you.

They will not bother Birds.


They hunt small Insects, and they drink Water, and they are otherwise entirely happy to leave others be, and to have others leave them be.

If you have a good attitude toward Wasps and their kindred kinds, they are happy to alight on your hand or finger and visit and preen themselves.

You can also offer a drop of Water in a finger tip or saturated into a small wad of Kleenex, for them to land and drink if it is a hot day.

I have never seen them not be friendly and sociable if one is friendly and sociable to them.


Just be friendly...and have a sensible demeanor around them.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Phil, what I want to know is ................................what are you smoking? You cannot just leave wasps nests in the doorway of your loft. They will feel threatened when you enter the loft, and someone IS going to get stung. I believe he is looking for ways to get RID of them, not to learn how to live WITH them. 
I saw in a magazine, a fake wasps nest that looked very real. You hang it up outside, and supposedly other wasps won't build nests anywhere near it, as they perceive that to be the territory of another group of wasps. I think I'm going to try it.


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

Jay3 said:


> Phil, what I want to know is ................................what are you smoking? You cannot just leave wasps nests in the doorway of your loft. They will feel threatened when you enter the loft, and someone IS going to get stung. I believe he is looking for ways to get RID of them, not to learn how to live WITH them.
> I saw in a magazine, a fake wasps nest that looked very real. You hang it up outside, and supposedly other wasps won't build nests anywhere near it, as they perceive that to be the territory of another group of wasps. I think I'm going to try it.


LMAO, that won't work, look at rooflines etc and you will see several nests close together. One house I was working on I had to remove over 40 separate wasps nest.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Matt Bell said:


> LMAO, that won't work, look at rooflines etc and you will see several nests close together. One house I was working on I had to remove over 40 separate wasps nest.


These are those big ones that hang from a tree. It wouldn't work with those either?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Jay3 said:


> Phil, what I want to know is ................................what are you smoking? You cannot just leave wasps nests in the doorway of your loft. They will feel threatened when you enter the loft, and someone IS going to get stung. I believe he is looking for ways to get RID of them, not to learn how to live WITH them.
> I saw in a magazine, a fake wasps nest that looked very real. You hang it up outside, and supposedly other wasps won't build nests anywhere near it, as they perceive that to be the territory of another group of wasps. I think I'm going to try it.



I used to have a Wasp Nest on the frame of my front house door...Wasp Nests in my Storage Shed, Wasp Nests inside the Garage. They never felt 'threatened' as I would come and go. I just made friends from when I was first aware of their Nest being there, or from when I saw them starting to built their Nests, and so everything was fine, they never saw me as a 'threat'.

I just always said "Hi" to them from the beginning, and would often pause and visit for a few seconds...I would hold out a finger tip and one of them would walk onto it and they'd stand there preening then walk back onto their Nest or fly off or whatever.

They were always sociable with me, and me with them.

Hot Days I would offer them cool Water, in a little Bowl or in a saturated Kleenex if no other Water was close by.

I have done the same with Wild Hornets or Wasps where I only met them just then, and they never once ever were less then sensitive, polite and sensible, and glad ot be friendly.

Was around Wasp and Hornet Nests and Wild Bee Hives and so on as a kid, and many times since...never had a problem, never got stung, I never acted in a way as to upset or threaten them. Visiting, admiring them, no problem having my Face six or eight inches from the Wasp or Hornet Nest to see it well.


I always like them, althought they were beautiful, and, somehow, I am sure they knew it, so we got along fine.


Couple years ago, there was a small puddle of constantly refreshed Water in a Garden at some people's home I was visiting...dozens of Waps or Hornets of some kind were trying to drink and many falling in, may lolling under Water, I crouched down there and was gently getting the in-the-water-ones, or the under-Water-ones "out", and I arranged some small Twigs so they could manage alright once I left.

Had many dozens of Waps flying all around my face and head and arms, interested in the Water, and interested in what I was doing...checking out what I was doing.

They were all very friendly, and the drowning ones, I assume, were appreciative to be got out of the Water to dry off and be able to fly away again, instead of drowning...many were under Water, but would revive once out and blotted softly with Kleenex and set down then.

Seems easy to me to get along...just have manners and be aware of them and be friendly.


If the location of a Nest is unacceptable, I guess, yeah, remove it...but it is like removing a Bird Nest...it is then the destruction of the Nest and whatever 'babys' are in it.


The wasp or Hornet or Jellow Jacket Nests I lived with which were in Door Frames or inside places, were fairly small.

If they had gotten large enough, giant 'Hives' or the likes, I imagine it would have been inconvenient then for the sheer numbers of individuals coming and going.


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

Jay3 said:


> These are those big ones that hang from a tree. It wouldn't work with those either?


K, you are talking about Bald Face Hornets, that could possibly work, but I highly doubt it.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Images?


Size of Nests?

Species?


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

The last time I was stung by a wasp was just a few years ago. The wasps had built a nest over my poultry pen door that I was unaware of. I probably had been in and out ot the door at least a hundred times. The day that I got stung I had probably been in and out of the door at least a dozen times. Matt is right if they feel their nest is being threatened they will sting you. The other time I was stung I was operating a riding lawn mower near a clothes line that had posts that were made of hollow pipes. I had mowed near the posts a least a dozen times and they had never bothered me. If you get really close to a yellow jacket nest you will see their backs arc and that means if you get any closer they are ready to go airborne to sting you.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

They can build their nests where ever they want - but NOT in my doorways or buildings! I knock them down just as their starting to build - before occupied, they move along  - you have to draw the line somewhere!.............I don't HAVE to coexist THAT close


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I just removed some huge mud nests all around one of my windows yesterday, where the hurricane shutters had been closed all year-so I couldn't see them, what a mess. Over time these mud nests can take paint off walls and more.

Does anyone know of a good deterent?

They can build wherever they want but not on my house or coop!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Matt Bell said:


> K, you are talking about Bald Face Hornets, that could possibly work, but I highly doubt it.


Okay then, I'll save my money. Thanks.


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

Jay3, the other thing is Bald Face Hornets generally build those giant paper nests in the trees, I have never seen them build one on a building, again not saying it isn't possible, but I have yet to see it.


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel (Jan 17, 2010)

They are red wasps and they have stung me four times! I don't want to have to be scared to feed my pijies


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Matt Bell said:


> Jay3, the other thing is Bald Face Hornets generally build those giant paper nests in the trees, I have never seen them build one on a building, again not saying it isn't possible, but I have yet to see it.


Thank you.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

This might help........................Hopefully!

Red wasps are a common summertime pest. A type of paper wasp, they are less aggressive than other types of wasps, but do build nests near homes. There are several ways to get rid of wasps. Try preventing nests by sealing and repairing areas of the home that would afford wasps a protected place to build. Commercial sprays work well, or you can build a wasp trap.

Red Wasps
1. Red wasps are a type of paper wasp. Nests are inhabited by one queen that lays eggs. Other females are the nests' workers. Male wasps are born later in the season so they can mate with future queens. While most of the nest dies off at summer's end, mated queens hide so they can survive the winter and begin the process again in the spring.
Nests
2. They build umbrella-shaped nests, usually attaching the nests by a small stem. The nests have honeycomb-like cells that open to the bottom, making the nests distinctive. Red wasps build nests in protected areas. Under a home's eaves, outside lights, cracks in the sides of buildings, gas grills and overhangs of structures are common places to find nests.
Removing Red Wasps
3. It's best to treat wasps' nests at night because all worker wasps return home to the queen and the nest each evening. Wasps are also less aggressive at night. However, paper wasps can be treated in the daytime, as long as you do not stand below the nest while treating it.

Sprays in aerosol cans are a common and preferred method of getting rid of the pests. These sprays shoot insecticides a distance of up to 20 feet. Most use pyrethroid insecticides, which are safe and have a quick effect on wasps.
Once all wasps are dead, remove the nest so it won't be reused. Always wear protective clothing when getting rid of a nest.

Preventing nests will help. Seal entry points to the home, such as cracks around windows and torn screens. Don't leave food outdoors in spring and early summer. Cover garbage containers.

If you don't want to use chemicals to get rid of wasps, you can try a wasp trap. Traps are most helpful in small areas. The best time to use traps is in early spring when there are fewer wasps. You can buy traps or make your own. To make your own, use a razor to cut the top off a 2-liter plastic bottle. Cut right above the bottle's shoulder. Fill halfway with water. Coat the neck with jam, invert it and put it back on the bottle. Hold it in place with small pieces of tape. Wasps will fly into the funnel to get to the jam but will have trouble getting out. Most will fall into the bottle and drown. Add dish soap to make it harder for wasps to tread water. Use jam in later summer and fall. Use protein-based bait in spring. Empty the trap every day.


http://www.ehow.com/way_5336467_can-rid-red-wasps.html
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Traps
There are varying opinions on the effectiveness of using traps to reduce the wasp population in specific areas. This is partly due to the distance wasps will travel when foraging. Wasps have been known to fly from 300 to 1000 yards (meters) from their nest in search of food. Traps are more likely to be useful in small areas.

Setting out traps in the early spring, when only a few wasps may be evident, can be most effective. This is because these early season wasps are usually queens, and it's estimated that each trapped queen represents several thousand worker wasps in the late summer. You can buy wasp traps or make your own. 
Make a simple Water Trap










Use a razor knife to cut the top from a 2-liter plastic pop bottle. Cut just above the shoulder of the bottle. Discard the screw top. Fill with water about halfway. Coat the neck with jam, invert it and set back on the bottle. Use two small pieces
of tape to hold it in place.

Wasps will go down the funnel to get the jam, but will find it difficult to get out. Most will drop into the water and drown. 
A few drops of dish soap in the water will make it hard for the wasps to tread water, and will hasten their demise. (You can also add a 1/4 cup of vinegar to the water to discourage honeybees from entering the trap in search of water.)
Note: In the spring and early summer, wasps are attracted to protein-based baits; use jam or other sweet baits in later summer and into fall.

Empty the trap daily! As more wasps are caught, they create a raft on which other wasps can survive for a considerable time. Some of these wasps then find purchase on the plastic of the bottle and eventually crawl out. The longer the trap is untended, the more wasps will manage to escape, which may result in swarming.
The trap will be most effective if set about 4' above ground.
Buy a nontoxic wasp/yellow jacket trap or a wasp repellent
http://eartheasy.com/live_natwasp_control.htm


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

hey, I have those in my loft, not the hornets mind you but just the everyday wasps, I thought about taking the nest down, but decided not to because they do not bother me and I don't mess with them, don't blame you for wanting to get rid of them though if they stung you.. you can put a jar over them at night and scrape it into the jar and then throw it away, or take it far away open the lid some place else and leave it,,oh and run back to your car fast if you do open the lid...lol.. just to say they are benificial, because they kill other inscects that eat plants.... now the next time I go in the loft, watch I will get stung!...lol.. and my tune will change after that!..lol..


----------

